# Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card not connecting to router



## cheifsniper (Oct 6, 2007)

Hello, I have a Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card on my Dell Insprion 1501 and my wireless isnt connecting to the router. The router is working fine, because I can use it with a wire, but when I try connecting to it with my wireless, it says Signal:Excellent Status:Authenticating Address:0.0.0.0 
I don't know how to fix this, please help.

EDIT**** I forgot to mention that it was working fine until a few days ago.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

IP addresses of all zeros are normally caused by one of the following.

*Diagnosis:*


DHCP Service not running.
Duplicate IP address on the network.
Bad NIC card drivers.
Defective NIC hardware.

*Resolution:*


Check Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services. The DHCP Client service should be Started and its Startup Type should be Automatic.

Turn off ALL of the computers and other network connected devices, restart (power cycle) the router, then restart all the computers and other network devices.

Check for upgraded drivers and/or reload the Network drivers.

Replace the Network Interface Card.


----------



## cheifsniper (Oct 6, 2007)

i'm sorry im not that good with computer lingo(DHCP,NIC), but I think the problem is that my wireless is stuck on authentication and won't go foward. 

Thanks for replying


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

While connected via ethernet and trying to connect via wireless ...

Start, Run, CMD, OK to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## cheifsniper (Oct 6, 2007)

TerryNet said:


> While connected via ethernet and trying to connect via wireless ...
> 
> Start, Run, CMD, OK to open a command prompt:
> 
> ...


When i try to copy and paste from command prompt, my computer startes beeping and it wont copy and paste for some reason.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's because you didn't read the instructions.  After highlighting all the text, you simply hit Enter to copy it to the clipboard.


----------



## rohandh (Sep 28, 2007)

Reset the router.connect the system with the wires and reconfigure the wireless connection.after reconfiguring the wireless connection , you the ip address and the default gateway.type the default gateway in the internet explorer address bar.you will the router home page.select the dynamic ip address.after confiugaration .remove the wires from the system.i hope this wll resolve the issue


----------



## cheifsniper (Oct 6, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> That's because you didn't read the instructions.  After highlighting all the text, you simply hit Enter to copy it to the clipboard.


Windows IP Configuration

removed


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

When I saw "Authenticating Address:0.0.0.0" in your original post I assumed that you were getting an IP of 0.0.0.0. JohnWill either knew that to be the case or made the same assumption; hence his post #2.

Your ipconfig /all confirms that your wireless IP is 0.0.0.0.

You now need to start working on the Resolutions, in order, in post #2.

NIC = Network Interface Card equals, in your case, your "Dell Wireless 1390 W" adapter.


----------



## cheifsniper (Oct 6, 2007)

TerryNet said:


> When I saw "Authenticating Address:0.0.0.0" in your original post I assumed that you were getting an IP of 0.0.0.0. JohnWill either knew that to be the case or made the same assumption; hence his post #2.
> 
> Your ipconfig /all confirms that your wireless IP is 0.0.0.0.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys for helping me i solved the problem. Turns out that my network key was wrong. Hehe


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the top of the page in the upper right corner.©*


----------

